# Vorlage für den Druck aufbereiten!



## Gladiator6 (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Grafik in Photoshop entworfen, welche nun gedruckt werden soll und zwar auf Seide! Dh. ich drucke die Grafik nicht selber, sondern lasse das machen!

Nun, ich habe die Grafik in Photshop erstellt, habe also eine PSD Datei. Ich habe den RGB Modus benützt!

Für den Druck braucht es:

Farbmodus CMYK, alles in Vektoren (Adobe  Illustrator, Corel Macromedia Freehand, bearbeitbares PDF)

Jetzt müsste ich die Grafik aus meiner Photoshop Vorlage irgend wie in ein Format bringen dass eben für den Druck geeignet ist!

Ich kenne Illustrator und habe damit aber auch schon einfachere Logos gemacht. Meine Grafik besteht jedoch aus vielen komplexen Farbverläufen und verschiedensten Grautönen!

Wie mache ich das am besten?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## ink (25. Januar 2008)

Moin
Wie soll dein Druck werden (Siebdruck, Flex/Flock...)?
Also wenn die CMYK haben wollen, scheinen die es ja drucken zu wollen oder?
Du kannst in PS Pfade für Illu exportieren oder die Datei als pdf abspeichern oder einfach Copy/Paste 
Die Verläufe werden mit übernommen.


----------



## Gladiator6 (25. Januar 2008)

Danke!

Ich habe nun bei der Firma nachgefragt, und ich kann das ganze jetzt als PDF in Photoshop exportieren. Meine Vorlage wäre auch kaum als Vektorgrafik umsetzbar gewesen!

Die PDF Datei ist jetzt allerdings ganze 156 MB gross! 117x30cm bei 200dpi! 
Eine höhere Auflösung hätte ich gar nicht mehr machen können, da Photoshop für gewisse Filter sonst zu wenig RAM hat!

Betreffend CMYK Farbraum. Die Farben sind weniger leuchtend, das ist nichts neues. Aber wie erziele ich die das beste Ergebnis? Von der Firma haben sie mir gesagt ich soll für schwarz nicht 0 0 0 100 als Wert nehmen sondern 20 20 20 100, da das scheinbar nachher beim Druck "schwärzer" ist!

Wenn ich Farbverläufe habe kann ich aber ja nicht einfach einzelne Farben korrigieren? Bleibt einem da nur die Möglichkeit in Photoshop auf CMYK umzustellen?

Wenn ich von RGB auf CMYK in PS umstelle dann sieht man schon ein bisschen dass die Farben weniger kräftig sind. Kann ich davon ausgehen dass die Unterschiede etwa so sein werden wie in PS oder kann es durchaus sein, dass die Unterschiede noch viel extremer ausfallen?


----------



## ink (25. Januar 2008)

In Illu hast du die Möglichkeit den Verlauf zu ändern (in PS weiß ichs grad nich)
Hatte mal n Tut gemacht 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/attachments/creative-lounge/35770d1197564220-tut.jpg
Beim Schwarz kommt es ganz auf den Drucker an, ich nehm meist C(40%) M(40%) Y(40%) K(100%).
Wenn du es umstellst werden die Farben alle komplett matschig.
Probiers mal mit Copy/Paste (vom RGB ins CMYK)


----------



## Gladiator6 (25. Januar 2008)

Eben mir wurde gesagt, für das Schwarz soll ich C(20%) M(20%) Y(20%) K(100%). nehmen!

Mit Illustrator wird das bei mir nichts, habe relativ komplexe Effekte, die ich nicht in Illustrator umzusetzen weiss. Ist aber auch gar nicht mehr nötig, da PDF auch geht!

Den Effekt den ich meine ist folgender:

weisse Schrift auf schwarzem Hintergrund! 3x Windeffekt, nachher Gaussscher Weichzeichner, anschliessend auf Graustufen reduzieren, dann Induzierte Farben, und nachher die Farbtabelle auf Schwarzer Körper stellen!


----------



## ink (27. Januar 2008)

Ok, dann müsste das ja so in der Art Wind/Glitter-Effekt sein.
Um die Farben wieder strahlender zu bekommen, heißt es entweder im CMYK-Modus neu machen (was ich in diesem Fall machen würde) oder durch Helligkeit/Kontrast und/oder Farbbalance oder Farbton/Sättigung.
Und dein Schwarz, wenn es nicht seperat auf einer Ebene liegt, kannst du mit Auswahl -> Farbbereich und die Selektion neu einfärben.
Das wäre was mir dazu einfallen würde.

Sorry


----------



## Gladiator6 (27. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab die Grafik im RGB Modus gemacht und nachher nach CMYK umgewandelt!

Wenn ich die Grafik von RGB nach CMYK umwandle, so fragt Photoshop, ob ich die Ebenen zusammenfügen will! Wenn ich das mache, so kann ich in PS keinen unterschied zwischen RGB und CMYK erkennen, mache ich das jedoch nicht, sondern ändere auf CMYK ohne die Ebenen zusammenzufügen, dann nimmt die Brillanz der Farben ein bisschen ab!

Wo ist der Unterschied?


----------

